# Coyote hunting in Iowa .. . . i have a few questions. .. .



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, Im headed to Iowa in a few weeks and will be taking my camo and rifle to do a little calling while Im there visiting family. Its been a LONG time since Ive hunting in Iowa and dont really know the current regulations other than there is no restrictions. Is the standard Non-Resident lic going to be sufficient? will I need the habitat stamps and furbearer ticket to hunt a few coyotes?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a link to IDNR, http://www.iowadnr.gov/Hunting/NonresidentHunting.aspx


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

what part of Iowa are you going to be hunting in?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Don, Ive looked at the regs, they suck! even worse than AZ's regs. I would just like some clarity, but it looks like I can get a small game license and be good to kill some yotes. First time that Id be a non-resident hunting in Iowa.

220, I will be in the eastern third and about 1/4 up from the bottom. there are a lot of coyotes in the area the family farm is on, so finding them will be easy. . . just got to try and get some that want to be famous!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like you're in the Mahaska or Keokuk county area?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Keokuk, north of 92 on 21. Might head over to Mahaska to a family friends farm as well. So many options, so little time.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that is a good area, you should have some good hunts. keep us up-to-date on how you did with pictures if possible.

let me know if the Junction Bar & Grill is still open. Used to be just south of 92 on 21 right on the east side at the curve.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

keokuk, one of my favorite rocks to knapp

good stuff, oh wait your not talking about knapping are you lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna cost u $112 to buy a non-resident general hunting license for yotes & groundhogs....Whew!!! :hot:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> keokuk, one of my favorite rocks to knapp
> 
> good stuff, oh wait your not talking about knapping are you lol


He'll be talking about napping after he gets a few


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

swift, last time i was there, so was Junction. Im going to try and get a bunch on film and make those coyotes FAMOUS!

Scott, yeah .. . . . thats what I said! $112?!?!?! that aint nothing considering when I go back in October to try some deer hunting thats like $400+ but I think cost is the license as well. Im going to ask when I get up there. I might not make the trip in October if thats the case. I could just go to texas and harvest a ton of hogs!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DesertGhost said:


> Don, Ive looked at the regs, they suck! even worse than AZ's regs. I would just like some clarity, but it looks like I can get a small game license and be good to kill some yotes. First time that Id be a non-resident hunting in Iowa.
> 
> 220, I will be in the eastern third and about 1/4 up from the bottom. there are a lot of coyotes in the area the family farm is on, so finding them will be easy. . . just got to try and get some that want to be famous!


Yeah I looked at them and you're right they do SUCK. Sometimes I feel they(goobermint agencies ) are purposely obtuse.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Iowa and I have been in a battle for the last two years over fees. My wife is still a 1/3rd owner in their family farm, but I can't deer or turkey hunt there without going through the license drawing and paying nonresident fees. Once again our tax dollars hard at work. For a nonresident to hunt deer in Iowa its $112.00 for small game $425.00 for deer archery license (two deer) and a $13.00 habitat stamp. And that's if you don't need an outfitter which can run from 15 to 35 hundred a week. They also complain that deer numbers are too high but don' t increase license numbers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> that is a good area, you should have some good hunts. keep us up-to-date on how you did with pictures if possible.
> 
> let me know if the Junction Bar & Grill is still open. Used to be just south of 92 on 21 right on the east side at the curve.


A true honey hole?...... There are no coyote in the bar but there might be some bitches!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

220swift said:


> Iowa and I have been in a battle for the last two years over fees. My wife is still a 1/3rd owner in their family farm, but I can't deer or turkey hunt there without going through the license drawing and paying nonresident fees. Once again our tax dollars hard at work. For a nonresident to hunt deer in Iowa its $112.00 for small game $425.00 for deer archery license (two deer) and a $13.00 habitat stamp. And that's if you don't need an outfitter which can run from 15 to 35 hundred a week. They also complain that deer numbers are too high but don' t increase license numbers.


Fortunately we have a few tracks of land owned by my family as well as several tracks of land that we have permission to hunt. I shouldnt have any problems finding a few doe that want to donate to my freezer! the deer fees are REDICULOUS, but you cant beat corn fed venison!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree about the corn feed venison. Still pisses me off that we (the wife and I) pay property taxes (1/3 of the total) but are not alowed to get land owner tags. The rest of the family doesn't hunt, just me so it would only be one archery deer tag in the fall and a turkey tag in the spring. I'm tired of the complaining about the deer population being to high.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats just not right !!


----------

